

Ask HN: What's with the top black border on HN today? - ignifero

Google followed twitter in making the top navigation bar black. Is HN joining the circle, or just loves the german flag?
======
plantain
Heh. I thought it was a jab at Google's UI redesign with a black bar at the
top.

(Or is that in memory of Robert Morris too?)

------
yuvadam
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712469>

------
xorglorb
I believe that it is in memory of Robert Morris.

~~~
ignifero
Thought of that too. Good gesture.

